# 1986 golf diesel oil alarm



## Camayeye (Feb 6, 2013)

Can anybody help, 1986 golf, 1.6 diesel, ho can i disconect that ringing sound from the ol light, it keeps coming on, cr has new pump, already checked preasure and everything is good


----------



## cuppie (May 4, 2005)

If you want to "disconnect the noise", you'll need to disassemble the instrument cluster, and remove the 'dynamic oil pressure warning light control unit' from the speedo. 

Or, you could, you know, fix it.  
The Bentley has a section on diagnosis of the system. Most commonly, the issue is a faulty (or crappy aftermarket) pressure switch. O.E. switches are best; local parts store switches are nearly always crap. 
AutohausAZ and GAP sell generally-decent replacements.


----------

